
Diplomacy Adjudicator Test Cases - unimpressive
http://web.inter.nl.net/users/L.B.Kruijswijk/
======
unimpressive
I submitted this post for a fairly simple reason:

The approach taken here of outlining test cases for a thing implemented
multiple times which consistently has bugs, is genius. I've never seen it
anywhere else and I'm curious if that's because it's unique or I'm just not
being exposed to the right sources.

